# cherry at shuck fall



## ana elizabeth

Is cherry at shuck fall meaning :  ¿cerezas en caída de vaina? Is this translation correct? Does pit hardening mean: ¿endurecimiento de hoyos?  This terminology is about Crop Protection Guide for Tree Fruit.


----------



## Jocaribbean

The shuck vendría a ser el pedúnculo de la flor, es decir, el pequeño tallo que ramifica de la flor de la cereza antes de echar frutos.


----------



## ana elizabeth

Thanks, Jocaribbean. Can you help me with pit hardening, please?


----------



## k-in-sc

Can you please provide more context?


----------



## k-in-sc

Results 1 - 10 of about 419 for "cereza" "endurecimiento del hueso". (0.06 seconds) 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&..."endurecimiento+del+hueso"&aq=f&aql=&aqi=&oq=


----------



## ana elizabeth

Thank you so much, I had found endurecimiento del hoyo.


----------



## k-in-sc

I was not aware that the pit (= seed, stone) of a cherry was called "hoyo."


----------



## ana elizabeth

Neither me, but in Google translator appeared like that. But your translation sounds very well. Can you tell me please how would you translate leafroller? That I have barrenador del brote; also I have Shothole borer as barrenillo but I don't know if it is correct. Sorry, another doubt, I want to check if western cherry fruit fly is mosca de la fruta de la cereza. Thank you in advance. It seems you have knowledge in this items.


----------



## k-in-sc

You're not using Google to translate this stuff, are you?! :-S
All I know about cherry diseases is what I learn online...


----------



## ana elizabeth

Sometimes only.


----------



## k-in-sc

Shothole borer, Scolytus rugulosus, seems to have various names: Taladrillo de los frutales, barrenillo or barrenador.


----------



## k-in-sc

CEREZAS
Insectos/enfermedades: Curculios de ciruelo, moscas del cerezo, gusanos del cerezo, áfido del cerezo negro, *enrulador de las hojas frutales*, polilla de los brotes, escarabajos japoneses, podredumbre por botritis, podredumbre morena, roya de capullos, podredumbre frutal y mancha de las hojas del cerezo.

CHERRIES 
Insects/Diseases: Plum curculios, cherry fruit flies, cherry fruit worms, black cherry aphid, *fruit tree leaf roller*, bud moth, Japanese beetle, Botrytis rot, brown rot blossom blight and fruit rot, cherry leaf spot.


----------

